# Sparkplugs for 2.8



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

Hey guys
I'm soon going to order a bunch of parts from autohausaz.com , and thought I'd get some spark plugs as well, but which of the plugs should I go for? I see they have 5 different types, 4 Bosch and one NGK. Which one? The parts catalogue has only one plug, the NGK.
The price is about 1/3 of the dealer price over here...
http://www.autohausaz.com/sear...0Plug


----------



## NiveK (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Sparkplugs for 2.8 (PerL)*

7402 Spark Plug; Yttrium; Dual Electrode , these are the ones i put in, they seem to work very well, i hear there is no benefit to the 4 prong, and most say the same about anything other than 1 prong, but they sure seem to smooth the car out


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Sparkplugs for 2.8 (NiveK)*

One guy in a Norwegian VW/Audi forum told me to get 101 000 067 AA, which translates to NGK BKR6EQUPA. These plugs are reccomended by VW/Audi because they help the V6 engine to make less carbon deposits, which can damage the valve seats. Sounds good to me! Better yet, Autohausaz.com have these plugs for only $8.58 each, which is a darn good price (1/3 of local dealer price)


----------

